
Show HN: Tired of Whiteboard Interviews? So Are We - tmastro
https://whiteboardfree.com
======
hashkb
My prediction: response bias will drive only the bottom of the talent curve
towards these postings.

This reinforces a bubble in which it's OK for candidates to decide what
qualifies them for a job and shame companies over sour grapes.

~~~
tmastro
I've interviewed with plenty of companies that don't do white board
interviews. This doesn't mean they don't test for experience and aptitude.
They just use different, often more appropriate tests, such as take home
projects, pair programming and code reviews. I bet you these companies would
disagree that their interview format results in hiring talent at the bottom of
the curve.

------
tmastro
We built this site for developers to find jobs that use interview techniques
that model their work in the real world, without whiteboards or riddles.

